# Flats in Dubai/Sharjah



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi All,

Sorry if my question have been addressed before, but i found all information bit stale, so thought to put my question in this forum and get some fresh answers 

I am moving to dubai in couple of months, My major concern is accommodation and travel.

I want to rent a studio apartment initially, but like to get you views on that

1) How much a studio will cost in dubai, Any deposit is needed and what brokerage needs to be paid.

2) How much a studio will cost in Sharjah, Any deposit is needed and what brokerage needs to be paid.

3) Whats distance between Dubai and Sharjah? Is public transport available between these two, how good is public transport, I'll try to get my License in couple of months, but till then i'll have to use public transport and last thing how much public transport will cost me for a month?

Cheers
A


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

How much a studio will cost varies greatly and depends on where in Dubai you live. Check out Dubizzle.com. Rent is paid annually with post dated cheques. The more cheques you pay with the more rent you pay. If you can pay the whole year up front (1 cheque) you can negotiate a lower rent than if you pay with 12 cheques. It would be easier for people to give you advise on areas and rents if you say where you are working. A studio in Sharjah will be cheaper than Dubai public transport between the two is very poor. Again don't know where you work so hard to advise. International City in Dubai has Studios for 15k a year but no public transport. A Studio in The Marina will set you back 40k a year.
Deposit is usually 5% of the annual rent. Agency Fee is 5% of the annual rent and Housing Fee is 5% of the annual rent.
How much is public transport? again where too????


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks WandaBug

Transport i was asking between Dubai And Sharjah, I don't have exact location details yet, I'll try to get those by tomorrow. may then you guys can give me more information


----------



## itepgas (Aug 7, 2011)

nowadays there is no big difference anymore. I thing you should not consider about transport, live where you work


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

itepgas said:


> nowadays there is no big difference anymore. I thing you should not consider about transport, live where you work


Thanks itepgas. On net it shows rent varies alot, but i'll take your word, thx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a friend who lives in a large studio apartment on the dubai/sharjah border that is as large as my discovery garden large one bedroom (one plus, probly only plus, of discovery garden is their size compared to the apartments been in the marina and jbr) and he is paying 2500 dirhams for it on a month to month basis in a newly finished building, furnished, all bills included that has a nice gym and a pool. Downside is that is hell getting back and forth if you work normal hours. Wouldnt find anything near that price and nice quality in dubai.


----------



## wires (Jul 19, 2011)

I am also moving to dubai. 

how is discovery gardens, i have seen lot of adverts for places to rent there but don't have a clue if its a good area. I am 23 male from south africa who gone work in bur dubai. is it far away and how is the trafic?

Johan 
Also from South Africa


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You can find cheap places in Bur Dubai area or nearby that will offer you things right in the area to walk down to.

I am not a fan of DG at all. The building in front of mine was sold/leased to a company and it has like 800 men in a 60 apartments buiding. Is not a nice situation to live around. Besides all the other bad stuff like having a 3 km trek down to the grocery store, no nearby restaurants to walk to if you live back in the back of the complex, trash everywhere, even in the building the people can not figure out how to use the trash shoot so more trash inside just sitting around for the roaches, leaking ceiling that maintenance hasnt fixed in a year and eight months, wiring done horribly and lights and ballasts breaking every few weeks, plumbing issues that cause overflows and odd smells, roaches crawling around the walls and having to keep bug powder down all over, no security at all, etc etc etc etc. NO, I wouldnt recommend it unless you HAVE to live here or just really really wish to save money more then living in a nice place.


----------



## wires (Jul 19, 2011)

Junxgirl

Hi Thanks for the reply. It would defnitly move to DG then, good thing you told me about it. I don,t want to live as close to my work, I am more intrested in place with nice suronding with some gardens ect.

Johan


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

wires said:


> Junxgirl
> 
> Hi Thanks for the reply. It would defnitly move to DG then, good thing you told me about it. I don,t want to live as close to my work, I am more intrested in place with nice suronding with some gardens ect.
> 
> Johan


If you are after greenery, I would recommend The Greens and The Views. I live in a low-rise apartment building in The Views and have a great view over the golf course. The area is nicely landscaped as well and you can walk and sit around the lake in the winter months or just chill out on the greens. I even have birds coming onto my balcony (though I wish they wouldn't do their business there!!).

There are grocery stores and restaurants nearby and the metro is about 5 - 10 minutes walk away, depending on the building you're in. TECOM is also nearby and you have loads of restaurants and other facilities there.

Been living in The Views for just over a year and I love it. Would certainly recommend it.


----------



## Sony (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi

I have been living in Gardens, which though adjacent to Discovery Gardens, is very different and well maintained. This is a low rise buildings community with playgrounds, swimming pools, mall, etc all nearby. And the rents is also quite reasonable. 
I will really recommend to check it out.

Good luck!
Sony


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't think anyone is recommending dg on anything but price. Of that's the deciding factor consider where you work. Dg only works as budget accommodation if you working in the jebel ali end of town. Otherwise you'll get similar places (older but I suspect no worse) in more central areas like satwa/karama. Not snob value areas but neithers dg and you're nearer to things.


----------

